# Need help wiring 4 UXL-18 to 2 EP4000's



## jmalto (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

Right now I have 4 UXL-18 subwoofers going to 2 EP4000's, one on each channel for 4ohms (they are 4ohm SVC woofers) wired in stereo. I would like to wire them up so I can get 2ohms per speaker in stereo mode but am severely confused on how to do this with the Behringer.

Would the correct method be wire Positive lead from Sub 1 to Sub 2, Negative from Sub 1 to Sub 2 and then the leads from Sub 2 back to the amp (positive to positive and negative to negative) on ONE side of the amp (meaning either the red/black from ch1 or ch2 but not split) and then flick the dip switch settings on the amp to stereo? If this is correct, what do you do with the gain setting on ch2 if it isn't being used? Also, I read somewhere that you would want to wire positive to CH1 and then Negative to CH2 but this seems wrong which is why I am asking.

Bottom line in case I confused anyone, I am basically trying to wire up 4 subs (2 per amp) in 2ohm stereo mode on 2 EP4000 amps.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think we need to know what the bridging instructions are for the Behringer. It sounds like flipping the switch requires you to connect the positive from one speaker pair (wired in parallel) to CH 1 positive and the negative from that same speaker pair to CH 2 negative, but check on the bridging instructions, which should also tell you what the channel gain controls do in bridged mode. I suspect that CH 1 gain control is the only one used.

BTW, before powering anything up, make sure that the Behringer is OK with a 2 ohm load in bridged. That implies that the amp is stable at 1 ohm when not bridged, which is kinda unusual for a home or even pro amp.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I think we need to know what the bridging instructions are for the Behringer.


He's not bridging, he's using one channel wired for 2 ohms on one amp and one channel wired for 2 ohms
on the second amp.



> I am basically trying to wire up 4 subs (2 per amp) in 2ohm stereo mode on 2 EP4000 amps.


 
On one channel of the amp the positive lead goes to the positive on both subs. 
The negative lead goes to the negative on both subs. 
This is parallel wiring and the load is 2 ohms.
Turn the gain down on the unused channel.
Repeat the process for the second amp.
Flip the DIP switches to Stereo.
From your source, the left goes to one amp, the right goes to the second amp.

​  


​


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Mike. I misunderstood what he was wanting to do.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jmalto said:


> I am basically trying to wire up 4 subs (2 per amp) in 2ohm stereo mode on 2 EP4000 amps.


Whatever for? The amp puts out 950 watts per channel @ 4-ohms, and 1250 watts @ 2-ohms. Connect both speakers to a single channel, and the 1250 watts gets divided between them for 625 watts per speaker. So, each speaker is getting 325 watts less than they would have if they were connected one to each channel.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jmalto (Jan 26, 2008)

Mike - Thank you for the reply, this is what I thought but I definitely wanted to verify before I tried.

Wayne - You reminded me of a question I had in my original post that I forgot to ask which was would the two subs be sharing the power output if wired to one side of the amp and not bridged. I did some research and you are correct that it is probably better to run them 4ohm on this amp.


----------

